# Garmin panoptix on Lake Erie?



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm looking for people's experiences with the use of the panoptix technology on Lake Erie. It looks awesome, but would like to hear it from some real world users. Thanks.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If you check walleye central in the electronics forum there's some good reading on the garmins.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> If you check walleye central in the electronics forum there's some good reading on the garmins.


Thanks Bob


----------

